# Spinning- Homespun



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Indian cross stitch cowl on top from polworth and silk, Dee o'keef's Caine shawl from denim merino on the bottom...both were fun to spin AND knit!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the cowl the colors oh so pretty and the pattern is wonderful great choices.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wonderful fiber, yarn and patterns tat are so suited to the yarns!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wowza!Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Lovely, lovely! I've never seen that crossed stitch. I really like it! I will use it on something soon!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Extremely beautiful!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I am in awe of you taste and talent. Great job!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Yum! Where did you get the tops?


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Results you can not get from commercial yarn.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The fiber and yarn are beautiful and your choice of projects shows them off nicely.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorgeous colours and lovely spinning/knitting


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing...everything is just beautiful!


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi
The blue was from Ashland bay and the multi came from an Etsy store...seller's name was Carol Larsen, but I no longer have the card for her store name, but she is also one the group Fiber Artists and Yarn from the spinning wheel thru Facebook
Thank you for looking...spinning is a "work in progress" for me, lol, as is knitting! I am teaching my self to knit b/c I spin, or it might be the other way around, lol, have not yet decided


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow.....both are gorgeous and I agree with the poster who said you cannot get yarn that pretty commercially made. How did you spin each roving? From the fold, across the top, or......? Beautifully done. Wow!


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

They were just spun worsted but the striped one was 2 identical braids spun on 2 wheels at the same time to try to keep the striped effect as the colors ran together more than I would have liked 
Thanks


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Mgoose said:


> They were just spun worsted but the striped one was 2 identical braids spun on 2 wheels at the same time to try to keep the striped effect as the colors ran together more than I would have liked
> Thanks


Thank you. It is amazing to me how many different ways there are to spin and each has a different effect and result. Your work is just beautiful.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Outstanding. Your choice of rovings and the order in which you spun them is a masterpiece. Your spinning and knitting skills are outstanding.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Unique cowl beautifully done. How did you do the crossed stitch? I just want to wrap up in your lovely shawl.


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Both are lovely. Beautiful work.


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

The stitch is called Indian cross stitch and it is VERY easy to do b/c I amNOT a talented knitter....lol


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

crivitz said:


> Outstanding. Your choice of rovings and the order in which you spun them is a masterpiece. Your spinning and knitting skills are outstanding.


The stitch is called Indian cross stitch and it is VERY easy to do b/c I amNOT a talented knitter....lol


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Both are lovely!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love that !!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Question. The blue looks like Ashland Bay roving. Have looked at it often, but can't figure out how to spin it. Meaning, do you try to make thin strips that keep the colors kind of alike. Or do you draft from the top and what comes out is random? 

Thanks for the hint, might force me buy some fiber next weekend at a fiber festival next weekend.


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Question. The blue looks like Ashland Bay roving. Have looked at it often, but can't figure out how to spin it. Meaning, do you try to make thin strips that keep the colors kind of alike. Or do you draft from the top and what comes out is random?
> 
> Thanks for the hint, might force me buy some fiber next weekend at a fiber festival next weekend.


Yes the blue is Ashland Bay, colorway denim...the brown and silver in this one are very faint, so it is just spun worsted...if you want to pull out the colors , wrap the full piece of roving across the top of your forefinger and spin back and forth across the width...this helps to consolidate the colors a bit more


----------

